# SOME NEW RAY PIC'S



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

All the rays were begging to be fed tonight for the forth time today. So I dicided to take a few pic's before I gave in and fed them again. Well here they are. A group shot.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

A mad dash for a nightcrawler.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Humerosa getting her fair share.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Female Marble hunting for food.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

male marble staying out of the way.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Last one of the female Motoro begging for food.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Well one more.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

good looking rays..


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks Peacock how do you think they would get along with some of those Bass you keep.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

in a large tank, good! Peacocks will easily out compete them for food though.. so its important to make sure the rays get their fill.. also, the rays cant be easily frightened when the cichla do their "Jolting"..

rays and Peacocks can be done.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

what size tank you got there?


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

This one is just a 150gal but im up grading very soon to a 360.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great shots of your rays. Love that motoro.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

man tom i love all your rays. i would like to see that new tank when you get it up!


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks guys as soon I as I get it together danny come on by.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

360 should be good..

get 4 monoculus and you will have the best looking set up possable.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks for the advice peacock I won't be setting up the new tank untill july or augst but Im definatley going to try some peacock bass when I do.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Beautiful rays and awesome set up







Damn, I really need to get some rays :nod:


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

nice rays







you should try them with black gravel, I think it looks awsome


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

THose are some nice Ray's Tom


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks Steve.


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

how many black angle you have in there?


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

There are 10 angels in there 4 breeding pair and 2 extra females.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Sweet rays


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks again guys.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats an awesome set up


----------

